# Gebäudeautomatisierung  Signal-Umschaltung



## TimWilli (11 Oktober 2013)

Hi ich habs mal unter Sonstiges gemacht. Hat jemand schon mal in erwägung gezogen Audiosignale per S7/PB zu übertragen? Die Frage hat sich bei einem Gebäude gestellt da dort gewünscht war ein Signal an verschiedene Räume/Verstärker zu übertragen/umzuschalten.

Was denkt ihr?
Generell machbar?




Gruss TimWilli


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2013)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?

Nee, sowas geht nicht.


----------



## vollmi (11 Oktober 2013)

Klar geht das. Brauchst nur einen Audio/PB Koppler.


----------



## TimWilli (11 Oktober 2013)

Wieso soll das nicht ernst gemeint sein? Die möglichkeiten sind doch vielseitig.
Und wenn ich das Signal mit nem OPV auf ein 5V offset hebe kann ich bestimmt eine AI mit 0-10V nehmen.
Natürlich am Verstärker AO und das Offset wieder runter. 

Die frage is nur ob die Samplerate hoch genug ist.

Ich bin mir sicher das es sich für viele komisch anhört, aber man muss ja mal rausfinden für welche Bereiche es nutzbar ist.

Denke natürlich auch an die Übertragung per PN nach.
Die frage ist nur die Geschwindigkeit der AI und AO Baugruppen.


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2013)

TimWilli schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht ernst gemeint sein? Die möglichkeiten sind doch vielseitig.
> Und wenn ich das Signal mit nem OPV auf ein 5V offset hebe kann ich bestimmt eine AI mit 0-10V nehmen.
> Natürlich am Verstärker AO und das Offset wieder runter.
> 
> ...



Viel Spass dem Betreiber/Instandhalter der Anlage.

ansonsten kein Kommentar mehr...


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2013)

TimWilli schrieb:


> Die frage is nur ob die Samplerate hoch genug ist.



Ist sie schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Oktober 2013)

... ich würde sagen, dass es mit Frequenzen bis 500 Hz noch "ein bißchen" geht und darüber gar nicht mehr ...
Wenn es richtig klasse läuft, dann bekommst du im Millisekundentakt einen Wert digitalisiert und wenn der Bus nicht zu groß wird dann ggf. auch übertragen.
Das hat übrigens nicht mit PB vs. PN zu tun ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## TimWilli (11 Oktober 2013)

Die erste Antwort die zu gebrauchen ist!


grüße TimWilli


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2013)

TimWilli schrieb:


> Die erste Antwort die zu gebrauchen ist!





Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich würde sagen, dass es mit Frequenzen bis 500 Hz noch "ein bißchen" geht und darüber gar nicht mehr ...
> Wenn es richtig klasse läuft, dann bekommst du im Millisekundentakt einen Wert digitalisiert und wenn der Bus nicht zu groß wird dann ggf. auch übertragen.
> Das hat übrigens nicht mit PB vs. PN zu tun ...



Wo ist der Unterschied?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ist sie schlichtweg nicht.





ducati schrieb:


> Nee, sowas geht nicht.


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
unglaublich, bereits ein Blick in die Datenblätter der Analogbaugruppen hätte genügt. Ein Tip, klemme das PB Kabel aus und nimm es als NF Leitung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich würde sagen, dass es mit Frequenzen bis 500 Hz noch "ein bißchen" geht und darüber gar nicht mehr ...
> Wenn es richtig klasse läuft, dann bekommst du im Millisekundentakt einen Wert digitalisiert und wenn der Bus nicht zu groß wird dann ggf. auch übertragen.
> Das hat übrigens nicht mit PB vs. PN zu tun ...
> 
> ...



Hab grad mal etwas nachgeblättert.
Im taktsynchronen Betrieb (ohne SPS-Programm mit gerechnet) können die Highspeed-Analogausgänge in die Richtung 600-700Hz kommen. Die Analog-Input sind etwas schneller.
Aber als Samplerate ist das - meines Kenntnisstandes nach - bei weitem nicht ausreichend. Es braucht wohl ca. 1,5kHz.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Oktober 2013)

Die höchste Frequenz ist ja nur die Hälfte der Abtastrate, bei 1,5 kHz also nur 750 Hz.
Wie sich das anhört, kann man mal testen indem man bei Audacity eine Audiodatei lädt, und dort die Samplerate entsprechend herunterstellt. Oder über den Equalizer eine entsprechende Kennlinie einstellt.

Sprache kann man bei 750 Hz nur mit sehr gutem Willen verstehen. Ein Dosentelefon hat eine bessere Qualität.
Und bei Musik...also die Waschmaschine im Keller hört sich im Schleudergang ähnlich an.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die höchste Frequenz ist ja nur die Hälfte der Abtastrate, bei 1,5 kHz also nur 750 Hz.
> Wie sich das anhört, kann man mal testen indem man bei Audacity eine Audiodatei lädt, und dort die Samplerate entsprechend herunterstellt. Oder über den Equalizer eine entsprechende Kennlinie einstellt.
> 
> Sprache kann man bei 750 Hz nur mit sehr gutem Willen verstehen. Ein Dosentelefon hat eine bessere Qualität.
> Und bei Musik...also die Waschmaschine im Keller hört sich im Schleudergang ähnlich an.



Dazu kommt dann noch, dass die Frequenz bei S7 nicht 100% konstant ist, sondern Dinge wie Jitter noch dazu kommen.
Es bleibt also das Fazit für den TE: Es geht nicht!

Aber was mich jetzt interssieren würde:
Wie verbindet man 2 S7-CPU taktsynchron?
Hab sowas noch nie gebraucht ... aber wär kann ja mal auf den Schreibtisch kommen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber was mich jetzt interssieren würde:
> Wie verbindet man 2 S7-CPU taktsynchron?



Braucht man doch gar nicht.
Man macht das so wie das auch diverse Streaming-Anwendungen umsetzen. Die Empfangsdaten lässt man erstmal in einen Puffer zwischenspeichern. Sind genug Daten da damit man es verkraften kann wenn ein Datenblock verspätet eintrifft, fängt man mit dem Abspielen ab. Dann hat man zwar einen leichten Versatz in der Wiedergabe in den einzelnen Zimmern, aber anders geht es nicht.

Wenn man mal von 1 kHz Samplerate ausgeht, wären das bei 2 Byte/Sample 2000 Byte pro Sekunde die übertragen werden müssen. Ich würde mal behaupten das ist mit einer S7 noch machbar. Ein oder zwei Datenblöcke als Puffer vorsehen, und um einen Subwoofer zu beschicken sollte das reichen.


----------

